

JQuery UI Hacked? - electrobruin
http://jqueryui.com/

======
electrobruin
Well I should've taken a screenshot of it. The site was briefly replaced with
a message from some guy about losing his job or something, and then a PGP
signature. I'm wondering if it may be related to the recent Shellshocked
vulnerability ([http://arstechnica.com/security/2014/09/bug-in-bash-shell-
cr...](http://arstechnica.com/security/2014/09/bug-in-bash-shell-creates-big-
security-hole-on-anything-with-nix-in-it/))

------
extide
Well if it was defaced, it's back to normal now.

------
deweller
I don't get it. What should I be looking at?

